
New urban migration patterns shaped by the youngs - pg
http://grist.org/news/new-urban-migration-patterns-shaped-by-the-youngs/
======
watson
I'm from Copenhagen, Denmark and we've seen this here as well. Especially
lately I feel that a lot of 1st-time parents stay in city apartments instead
of buying houses in the outer parts or in the suburbs.

I have several friends, whose apartment complexes within the last 5-7 years
have turned from housing a bunch of 50+ year old folks without kids to
primarily young couples in their 20's/30's with 1 or 2 young kids.

I think this have a lot to do with the city's development and "marketing"
towards the younger generation. Maybe the Danes just want to stay "young"
longer and longer ;)

